# Cryptid: The Swamp Beast



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2014)

Airs tonight on the History Channel! If you like Big Foot type docudramas you should like this. Our oldest daughter was the editor on this show. 








Cryptid Sneak peak


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm gonna catch that one. It should be fun!


----------



## 3274mike (Feb 24, 2014)

so do you know what they found in the swamp then since your daughter worked on it


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2014)

I am sworn to silence!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2014)

My History channel shows "Swamp People" on all night hunting gators


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2014)

I see it 10 pm


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2014)

I was gonna say bad guide data!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2014)

I know. I know. They found the missing aliens from Roswell.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 25, 2014)

Perhaps Cryptid, bigfoot, yeti, and the space aliens that built the pyramids can get together and watch this show?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Perhaps Cryptid, bigfoot, yeti, and the space aliens that built the pyramids can get together and watch this show?



Doubtful. The reception for that channel is really poor near Loch Ness.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 25, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Doubtful. The reception for that channel is really poor near Loch Ness.


 
Couldn't they simply watch it in Atlantis? I bet they get great reception over there.


----------



## 3274mike (Feb 26, 2014)

I enjoyed the first episode and shall watch the next

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 26, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Couldn't they simply watch it in Atlantis? I bet they get great reception over there.



The picture was a little washed out....


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> The picture was a little washed out....


 

OK, then why not try Elvis's house out on Long Island? If he is not home (probably working his job at 7-11), then I am sure the aliens lodged at area 51 might hook you up. I bet those flying saucers get great reception!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 27, 2014)

a very good historical comedy.....all in all in was very funny


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone else continuing to watch the series? I watch it online later as it makes it easier to fit the schedule. Mike your daughter di a great job putting it together and building some suspense in. Tell her- "Nice work!".


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2014)

We are (of course!) I like to DVR her shows and then watch on our schedule as time permits. This was one of her first shows as an LE (Lead Editor) so needless to say we are proud of her!


----------

